# I picked up this little kitten in the middle of the road....



## pikkewyntjie (Nov 19, 2008)

Notice he has one blue eye and one brown eye. :? 

Anyway I was walking home and saw this little grey furball in the middle of the road and I thought 'oh no he was run over by a car' walked closer and then the little boy ran for it and he ran straight into a wall and layed there and I thought 'Oh no, now I have gone and killed the poor kitten'. Picked him up and he started scratching and biteing me. I took him to our local shelter and they found a loveing home for him. I hear the bi eyed kitties (kitties with 2 different eye colors) is rare, are they?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable! And lucky that you found him.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a lovely story. It's great to hear that the shelter found a good home for him.

seashell


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure if the eyes are rare, but they are soooo cute!


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

nice rescue :thumb

don't all cats start out with blue eyes?
maybe the remaining blue eye had not
completely matured to it's amber color.


----------

